# Remove end caps?



## bcullins (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi - can anyone on this forum tell me how to remove the end caps on this wheel? It's an older Felt TTR3 front wheel, unbranded hub. There are no wrench flats. It appears that the end caps would just pull off but that doesn't seem to work (at least, not without getting a little rough with them). Thanks!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Will allen wrenches fit in the axle ends?


----------

